# Rattlers



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So seen many rattle snakes this year? I have only seen one. They are on the endangered species list right?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Not endangered. They are protected, though. It's too bad 'cause they're so danged tasty.


I have eaten a rattle snake and i will concur, they are tasty..


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

great basin snakes are not protected or at least they weren't last time i looked


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any yet and I'm glad! I hate snakes! And you guys are crazy you actually eat snakes? _/O


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

From the UNR Wildlife Resources Nongame Section booklet;

"The rattlesnake is the only venomous snake found in Utah. There are *seven kinds* in Utah. The most common is the western rattlesnake. *The Mojave rattlesnake, speckled rattlesnake, and sidewinder rattlesnake* populations in Utah are so small that *they are protected by state law*. Although rattlesnakes can inflict serious, painful injuries, no accidental deaths from rattlesnake bites have been reported in Utah since 1938."

Go on the DWR website to identify those three protected species, but bon appitite on the others!! :roll:


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone have any good snake recipes?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

my dad just use to roast them over a fire. but i have to tell you I think they have a metalic taste. I am not fond of them.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

People have asked me if they taste like chicken. I say no the taste like snake. 
Actually I don't like chicken that well, so I like rattlesnake better.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have all was wanted to try a snake. maybe one day I will get lucky and get to try it. I have heard it some good eating.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd try it. I hear it's kind of an oily meat, similar to an oily fish meat in texture.

I'd still try it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit up the Rodizio in Orem... they serve snake. That was the first place I had it. Bear makes it look pretty good cooked over a campfire as well. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't seen any rattlers lately either...as far as eating them goes...yeah, why not!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I saw a baby, and I also saw a six footer with about 8 rattles on him in June. I dang near stepped on him too. It was early in the morning, and my guess is that he wasn't quite all awake yet. Lucky for me! 

As for the taste, they are tasty. Beer batter is my favorite way to have them, and nuggets are the way to go as far as I concerned. Water Moccasin tastes better though. But, you won't find those here.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I shot a rattler years ago in the mountains east of Salt Lake City...  _(O)_ -)O(-


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I fry them in a pan.
People have asked me if snake tastes like chicken. No, tastes like snake.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Jed said:


> I shot a rattler years ago in the mountains east of Salt Lake City...  _(O)_ -)O(-


The drier foothills along the Wasatch Mtns. are home to lots of snakes (mostly rattlers and gopher/blow snakes). I've seen many dozens of rattlers there over the last few years while hiking and mtn. biking. I've noticed that they seem to show up around the end of May. From then until colder fall weather arrives, I'm very hesitant to take my dog with me while hiking there.


----------

